# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Khu phức hợp cao cấp The Pega Suite

## ailopdiu

Khu phức hợp cao cấp The Pega Suite Thanh toán 30% nhận nhà. CK 6% cho 10 khách hàng đầu tiên liên hệ với phòng kinh doanh 
-Cam kết giao nhà cuối năm 2018 
- Dự án nằm ngay Trung tâm Hành Chính Q8. 
- Giao nhà hoàn thiện – tặng gói nội thất cao cấp: cửa gỗ, sàn gỗ, tủ bếp trên – dưới, bồn tắm, full thiết bị wc, ban công sân vườn dài 2,5m... 
-Trả góp không lãi suất 2 năm, Ngân hàng hỗ trợ vay 85% trong 20 năm với lãi suất ưu đãi - KHÔNG CẦN CHỨNG MINH THU NHẬP 

- Quy mô: Hơn 22.000 m2, gồm 3 block cao 37 tầng với 1.150 CH và 69 nhà phố mặt tiền. 
- Tiện ích: 6 tầng TTTM, hồ bơi tràn 2 tầng, sân golf, công viên nội khu, sky bar tầng sân thượng, phòng tập Gym, Spa, dịch vụ chăm sóc sắc đẹp, khu y tế nội khu,…. 
- Vị trí đắc địa: Liền kề trung tâm quận 5.6.7. 
- DT đa dạng: 1 - 2 - 3 PN, được thiết kế bởi Korn Architects, theo phong cách Đức, đón được đầy đủ ánh sáng, nắng, gió, khí trời, và tất cả các căn hộ đều được bố trí với không gian mở, tận dụng diện tích tối đa. 
Giao nhà hoàn thiện - Nội thất nhập khẩu cao cấp…. 
+ Thầu xây dựng CotecCons. 
+ Tư vấn thiết kế: Korn Architects. 
+ PVcomBank bảo lãnh dự án. 
** Hạ tầng tương lai. 
+ Tuyến đường dự phóng Bình Tiên sẽ là con đường nối dự án thẳng tới Chợ Lớn, khu Quận 5, Quận 6. Nối khu vực phía Tay với phía Nam chỉ trong 10ph 
+ Quận 10 trong tích tắc. 
+ Tuyến đường dự phóng Binh Đăng. 
+ Tuyến Metro số 5. 
+ Gần trường quốc tế và trung tâm giáo dục. 
+ An ninh được bảo đảm bởi trung đoàn cảnh sát cơ động ngay khu CH. 
LIÊN HỆ PHÒNG KINH DOANH DỰ ÁN THE PEGASUITE: 
Địa chỉ: Tạ Quang Bửu ,Phường 6,Quận 8, Tp Hồ Chí Minh 

chung cư hà nội center point - căn hộ hà nội center point - chung cư hacinco

----------

